# Es Weihnachtet (bald) sehr



## Sandrus (24. November 2017)

Ich glaube da ist so ein Frauentick, aber 

IN EINEM MONAT IST WEIHNACHTEN :k

Kann es kaum erwarten. Vor allem freue ich mich auf das Weihnachtsessen. Dieses Jahr gibt es bei uns wieder fein Forelle, Lachs und Karpfen. Hecht gab es letztes Jahr, aber der kam nicht so gut an. 

Daher meine Frage: Wie kann man Hecht für die Familie lecker zubereiten? Hatte schlauerweise den Hecht letztes Jahr als Filet paniert und in der Pfanne brutzeln lassen, serviert. 

Habe schon viel von Hechtfrikadellen hier gelesen. Könnte man auch mal machen oder? 

Was gibt es bei euch so an Weihnachten?


----------



## banzinator (24. November 2017)

*AW: Es Weihnachtet (bald) sehr*

Raclette an Heiligabend, 1. Feiertag Ente, 2. Feiertag Kaninchen.

Hechtfrikadellen kann ich absolut empfehlen für jeden den die Gräten stören.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Es Weihnachtet (bald) sehr*

Nichts einfacher als das Thema Hecht und Rezepte..

Mit vielen Rezepttipps dabei:
Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331071

Und zum gucken:
[youtube1]yuWv86xfBAE[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuWv86xfBAE


----------



## Kochtopf (24. November 2017)

*AW: Es Weihnachtet (bald) sehr*

Hallo Sandra,
Google mal Hecht Elsässer Art. Der war mörderisch köstlich


----------



## Pinocio (24. November 2017)

*AW: Es Weihnachtet (bald) sehr*

Ich lege Hecht gerne in Essiglösung ein vor dem Braten, 1Tl Essigessenz, 4Tl Wasser, damit den Hecht beträufeln und 30min stehen lassen. Dann trockentupfen mit Salz bestreuen und mit Speck (ca.50g) und Butter (1Tl) anbraten. 
Dazu passen Kartoffeln.

Gibt auch ein richtig kompliziertes Gericht mit Farce und Speck ummantelt, ist aber aufwendig, falls Interesse besteht poste ich es sobald ich zu Hause bin und Zeit dazu habe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Es Weihnachtet (bald) sehr*

immer her damit!!


----------



## Pinocio (24. November 2017)

*AW: Es Weihnachtet (bald) sehr*

Achja bei uns gibt es Gans und Wild an Weihnachten.


----------



## Pinocio (25. November 2017)

*AW: Es Weihnachtet (bald) sehr*

So wie versprochen das aufwendige, aber sehr gute Rezept zum Hecht; das ist von meinem Vater/Oma, wer weiß wie alt und wurde eigentlich mit einem fettarmen, festem Meeresfisch gemacht, ich finde der Hecht eignet sich ebenfalls perfekt dafür, zumindest fand ich es sehr sehr lecker, der Versuch hat sich gelohnt).

Also erstmal brauchen wir einen schönen Hecht typisches Küchenmaß (65-75cm). Der wird filetiert. 
Alle Abschnitte und die Karkasse wird abgespült und nur die Karkasse dann mit Salzwasser bedeckt und aufgewärmt, sobald das Wasser anfängt zu kochen kommt Gemüse rein (je nach Geschmack, ich mache eine Karotte, Lauch, Sellerie, Zwiebel und Gewürze wie Dill, Wacholder, Lorbeer und Liebstöckel rein, ich mag auch gerne einen Schuss Weißwein mit drin), das lasse ich dann ca. 30min köcheln. Danach absieben (die Bäckchen nicht vergessen rauszunehmen, ich liebe sie  ).

Während der Fond kocht lasse ich die Abschnitte im Eisfach ANfrieren (wenn man die Masse platt drückt geht es schneller).
Die angefrorenen Stücke in eine Schüssel mit etwas kalter Sahne (ca. 1-2 Becher, nach und nach reingeben ist empfehlenswert um die Menge und Konsistenz abzuschätzen) pürieren, das wird dann eine feste Pampe, da würze ich mit Salz, Pfeffer und einer leichten Prise Muskat. (mein Vater macht hier noch Chilli rein). 
Ich glaube genau das ist eine Farce, ich bin kein Koch, Thomas du kannst sicher was dazu sagen.

Nun nehmen wir die Hechtfilets tupfen sie trocken, falls noch nicht geschehen und bestreichen sie mit unserer Pampe (auf der Innenseite, Hautseite soll außen sein), ruhig schön dick, wobei das rollen nachher schwerer wird, dazu kommen wir jetzt.
Wir legen eine (bzw. 2 also für jedes Filet eine) Folie (Alu oder Frischhaltefolie)aus und belegen sie mit dünnen Scheiben Speck (ich habe hier einen super Bauern der den besten Speck macht, natürlich geht jede Sorte Speck, aber nur nicht zu mager, das Fett harmoniert super mit dem eher trockenen Hecht).
auf die Speckscheiben legen wir das Filet, Pampe nach oben, und rollen vorsichtig das Filet auf. Mir gelingt das meist nicht so gut, vielleicht wäre es klug das Filet vorher längs einzuritzen um das Rollen zu erleichtern.
Die Folie dann an den Enden eindrehen um die Tüte zu verschließen, dann wickle ich meist noch eine Folie um die Tüte, damit nichts rausläuft nachher.
Die Tüten werden nun in einem nicht kochenden Wasserbad gegart, das dauert so c. 15-20min.

Jetzt machen wir aus dem Hechtfond eine Soße:
Eine Zwiebel fein würfeln und mit Butter glasig braten (mit einer Prise Zucker leicht braun werden lassen wenn man das mag, so wie ich) und mit Mehl andicken, dann nach und nach den Fond hineingeben bis man die gewünschte Menge Soße hat. Wenn die Soße zu flüssig wird, einfach mit Mehl weiter andicken (aufpassen dass es nicht klumpt). Den restlichen Fond, falls etwas über bleibt, kann man einfach einfrieren und als Soßengrundlage nehmen.

Wenn die Hechtrollen lange genug im Wasserbad waren (ich schätze das eigentlich nur) wickle ich sie vorsichtig auf und brate die Rollen nochmal in einer Pfanne schön von allen Seiten an. Mir passiert es meist, dass die Rollen hier zerfallen, warum auch immer, aber das macht eigentlich garnichts, sieht nur nicht mehr so schön aus.

Damit wäre das Rezept soweit durch, wir essen dazu Kartoffeln.
Aber passt sicher auch allerhand andres Zeug dazu, Baguette kann ich mir auch sehr gut vorstellen und einen schönen Salat.

Ich schreibe hier mal noch die Zutaten auf, die verlieren sich so im Text:

1 Hecht ca. 65-75cm entschuppt, filetiert

Fond:
Karkasse
Salz 
Wasser
Suppengemüse nach Geschmack (Karotte, Zwiebel, Sellerie, Lauch)
Gewürze nach Geschmack (Dill, Wacholder, Lorbeer, Liebstöckel)

Pampe:
angefrorene Abschnitte
Sahne
Salz, Pfeffer, Muskat (Chilli)
Mixer

Fisch:
Hechtfilet 
Speck
Pampe
Fett zum später anbraten
Folie

Soße:
Zwiebel
Butter
Mehl
Fond

Traut euch es mal nach zu machen, der Aufwand lohnt sich und ich denke danach wird keiner mehr sagen Hecht würde nicht schmecken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Es Weihnachtet (bald) sehr*

KLASSE und danke dafür!!!!!!


----------



## Sandrus (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Es Weihnachtet (bald) sehr*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hallo Sandra,
> Google mal Hecht Elsässer Art. Der war mörderisch köstlich



Gabs bei uns lustigerweise vor zwei Tagen. Das war echt gut


----------

